# Mailserver Howto gesucht



## Johannes7146 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir einen vServer gemietet und eine domain darauf aufschalten lassen.
Ftp server und Apache laufen bereits!

nun möchte ich mailadressen wie zb Klaus@meinedomain.de haben und dies dann über pop3 abrufen können bzw natürlich auch senden können.

Evtl gibts noch ein schönes webinterface dazu.. aber das ist erst einmal zweitrangig.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen was ich genau brauche oder evtl ein nettes howto empfehlen?

mein os ist debian (64bit).
Mit Linux habe ich mich bisher zwar ein wenig beschäftigt aber bin noch lange kein experte....

Vielleicht auch einfach erstmal ein paar Stichwört nach denen ich denn googeln kann....


----------



## kalle123456 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieses finde ich super und als Webmailer Roundcube.


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. Oktober 2008)

habe gerade das erste howto mal gestartet...
habe probleme beim isntallieren der pakete...


```
johannes:~# apt-get install postfix postfix-mysql postfix-doc mysql-client mysql-server courier-authdaemon courier-authlib-mysql courier-pop courier-pop-ssl courier-imap courier-imap-ssl postfix-tls libsasl2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql sasl2-bin libpam-mysql openssl phpmyadmin apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-mysql
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Paket postfix-tls ist ein virtuelles Paket, das bereitgestellt wird von:
  postfix 2.3.8-2+etch1
Sie sollten eines explizit zum Installieren auswählen.
E: Paket postfix-tls hat keinen Installationskandidaten
johannes:~#
```

php mysql und sind bereits installier... kann es daran liegen?


----------



## kalle123456 (22. Oktober 2008)

Steht doch da, es ist Bestandteil vom Paket postfix, also lass es einfach weg.


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. Oktober 2008)

bin nun auf seite 2 angekommen...
hatte noch ein paar probleme da ich früher schonmal versucht hatte postfix zu installieren und es noch fehlerhaft paktet gab...
aber nun wie gesagt bin ich auf Seite 2 angekommen...

allerdings zickt mein mysql ein wenig rum:

```
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
johannes:/#
```

die besagt datei existiert nicht!
nachdem ich sie (leer) erstellt habe bekomm ich folgendes:


```
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)'
Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
```

dashier bekomme ich wenn ich versuche mysql zu starten:

```
johannes:/var/run# /etc/init.d/mysql start
* /etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: Using expire_logs_days without log_bin crashes the server. See README.Debian.gz
```


----------



## ferrari2k (22. Oktober 2008)

Also genau weiß ichs nicht, mein MySQL Debian Server lief auf Anhieb. Aber warum machst du nicht mal das, was dir der Rechner sagt? 
Er mault doch, "* /etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: Using expire_logs_days without log_bin crashes the server. See README.Debian.gz"
Also, schau mal in /usr/share/doc/mysql, da müsste eine README.Debian.gz liegen, die einfach mit gunzip README.Debian.gz entpacken und lesen


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. Oktober 2008)

soweit war ich wohl auch shcon aber in  /usr/share/doc gibt es keinen ordner mysql :-(


----------



## kalle123456 (22. Oktober 2008)

root für lokal hat noch kein passwort.


----------



## ferrari2k (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja, der heißt mysql-server


----------



## kalle123456 (22. Oktober 2008)

nimm dafür doch einfach phpmyadmin.

Edit: auf Wunsch wurde dieser Beitrag geändert...


----------



## mandrax (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo tutorials.de-Nutzer!

phpmyadmin kann leider nicht helfen, wenn der MySQL-Server nicht läuft.
Aber das Problem lässt sich wie folgt lösen:

1.Wechsel in einer Shell in den Ordner /etc/mysql/
2.Such dort nach einer Konfigurations-Datei namens my.conf
3.Öffne sie in einem Editor und such nach der Zeichenkette log_bin
4.Entferne das # am Anfang
5.Speicher die Datei
6.Schreibe hier rein, ob es geklappt hat

MfG mandrax


----------



## Maik (26. Oktober 2008)

mandrax hat gesagt.:


> 6.Schreibe hier rein, ob es geklappt hat


7. Und bitte in der erwünschten Groß- und Kleinschreibung (Netiquette Nr.15), die du in deinem ersten Post noch beachtet hattest.
8. Vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------



## Johannes7146 (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finde in dem Ordner keine entsprechende Datei:

```
johannes:/etc/mysql# ls
conf.d  debian.cnf  debian-start  my.cnf
```

habe den Eintrag allerdginds in der my.cnf Datei gefunden und auskommentiert!
dann nochmals versucht mysql zu starten und dann in den ORdner gewächselt der in der my.cnf hinter log_bin als value angegeben ist.


```
johannes:/var/log/mysql# ls
mysql-bin.000036  mysql-bin.000040  mysql-bin.000044  mysql-bin.index
mysql-bin.000037  mysql-bin.000041  mysql-bin.000045
mysql-bin.000038  mysql-bin.000042  mysql-bin.000046
mysql-bin.000039  mysql-bin.000043  mysql-bin.000047
```


----------



## mandrax (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.
Läuft der MySQL-Server denn jetzt?

MfG mandrax


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Oktober 2008)

hab ihn nun am laufen... hab alles nochmal deinstalliert und alle config dateien gelöscht und dann neuinstalliert...
mal schauen wie weit ich komme bis das nächste problem auftritt!
aber vielen Dank erstmal!


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Oktober 2008)

und da ist es schon wieder soweit 

```
johannes:~# apt-get install amavisd-new
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
amavisd-new ist schon die neueste Version.
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 3 nicht aktualisiert.
1 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt.
Es müssen 0B Archive geholt werden.
Nach dem Auspacken werden 0B Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
Richte amavisd-new ein (2.4.2-6.1) ...
Creating/updating amavis user account...
addgroup: Starting amavisd: hostname: Unknown host
  The value of variable $myhostname is "", but should have been
  a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
  You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
  in amavisd.conf, or fix what uname(3) provides as a host's network name!
(failed).
invoke-rc.d: initscript amavis, action "start" failed.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von amavisd-new (--configure):
 Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 amavisd-new
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
johannes:~#
```

mit der Ausgabe kann ich nciht viel Anfangen, ich sehe nur, dass es fehlgeschlagen ist... :-(


----------



## Navy (28. Oktober 2008)

```
echo "rtfm" > /etc/hostname && dpkg --configure -a
```


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Oktober 2008)

```
johannes:~# echo "rtfm" > /etc/hostname && dpkg --configure -a
Richte amavisd-new ein (2.4.2-6.1) ...
Creating/updating amavis user account...
addgroup: Starting amavisd: hostname: Unknown host
  The value of variable $myhostname is "", but should have been
  a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
  You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
  in amavisd.conf, or fix what uname(3) provides as a host's network name!
(failed).
invoke-rc.d: initscript amavis, action "start" failed.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von amavisd-new (--configure):
 Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 amavisd-new
johannes:~#
```

In welcher Datei kann denn den Namen vergeben?


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Oktober 2008)

in der  /etc/postfix/main.cf steht folgende Zeile:


```
myhostname = sadsfasdfa
```


----------



## Navy (28. Oktober 2008)

Log Dich mal aus und wieder ein und mach dann 
	
	
	



```
dpkg --configure -a
```
Zudem solltest Du Dir mal die amavisd.conf ansehen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Hilfe
auch nach logout/login das gleicheproblem...

Das Problem scheint doch ddarin zuliegen das die Variable "MyHostname" leer ist.

 /etc/mailname

```
server.asdfa.org
```

 /etc/hosts

```
#               mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly
#               used at boot time, when no name servers are running.
#               On small systems, this file can be used instead of a
#               named name server.
# Syntax:
#
# IP-Address  Full-Qualified-Hostname  Short-Hostname
#

127.0.0.1       localhost
# special IPv6 addresses
::1             localhost ipv6-localhost ipv6-loopback

fe00::0         ipv6-localnet

ff00::0         ipv6-mcastprefix
ff02::1         ipv6-allnodes
ff02::2         ipv6-allrouters
ff02::3         ipv6-allhosts
85.131.190.77   server.adsfas.org
```

/etc/hostname

```
server.asdf.org
```


wo liegt die  amavisd.conf  ?


----------



## Navy (28. Oktober 2008)

```
find / -type f -name amavisd.conf
```


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Oktober 2008)

```
johannes:~# find / -type f -name amavisd.conf
johannes:~#
```

:-/


----------



## jd7710 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe auch Problemm mit meiner Mysql (* /etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: Using expire_logs_days without log_bin crashes the server. See README.Debian.gz)

Ich habe gemacht wie  mandrax geschrieben und leufts wieder:

1.Wechsel in einer Shell in den Ordner /etc/mysql/
2.Such dort nach einer Konfigurations-Datei namens my.conf
3.Öffne sie in einem Editor und such nach der Zeichenkette log_bin
4.Entferne das # am Anfang
5.Speicher die Datei


Warum kommt solche Fehler? fruher hat Mysgl gut gelaufen


----------

